# ,

## Koza-Dereza

! , ,   !
  10   6000  . ,       ..      10  (..   10   ). 
  ,    10000 .,      .      ""   .     ?      ?!?!
!!! !!!

----------


## -  953

- (.0504032).                     .

----------


## Koza-Dereza

> - (.0504032).                     .


  1.       ...
  !

----------


## miser

> 1.       ...
>   !


 .    ,      ?  1 . ,    .        .

----------


## melekhin

> ! , ,   !
>   10   6000  . ,       ..      10  (..   10   ). 
>   ,    10000 .,      .      ""   .     ?      ?!?!
> !!! !!!


   ,     1 ,  10 . 
, .. 10           1 .      .
  10 000,    20 000   .

----------


## BTG

> 10   6000  . ,       ..      10  (..   10   ). 
>   ,    10000 .,      .      ""   .     ?      ?!?!



       10 . 

1.      ,    . 

2.  -     -  ,  ,      ,  - (10.)   .

3.  -     -   ,     ""  ,    - -  "1" -    (   - 10),        .

**    ,    .




> .    ,      ?  1 . ,    .


 !      (.) -    - .

----------


## melekhin

> (.) -    - .


     3000 .  -   ,     ,     ,    .

----------


## BTG

> 3000 .  -   ,     ,     ,    .


   ,     .    -    .

    3..,      ,   -    ..

----------


## melekhin

> ,     .    -    .
> 
>     3..,      ,   -    ..


  ? ?

----------


## BorisG

> **    , ** .


     .  :Wink: 

ps: -     1 7.7  .  .

----------


## BTG

> .


    " / " 1, 2  ..      . 
     ,           -.     ,      .       ? 

       ,   ,      ,      ,     ,     .     ,    ,       -         .    ,             "" -  ,     10.. (  1..  3..)       .

----------


## BTG

> ? ?


1: 7.7. "   ",  7.70.642

----------


## melekhin

> 1: 7.7. "   ",  7.70.642


 8-    :  ,    ,   10   (. 0504032),   8         ! ..                 ,    ,     ,               ...

----------


## melekhin

,           1,    ,

----------


## melekhin

8    3 ,         ,        ,

----------

,             18?     ,  " "        ,  "       ()...".    ?   ,     =)

----------


## dunpil

> ,             18?     ,  " "        ,  "       ()...".    ?   ,     =)


              (    3000  40000 .)

----------

